# Iball Slide i6012, A good Tablet Budget Android 4.0 Tablet.



## Aarizz Ansario (Aug 28, 2012)

hello
i just looking at net for a Ics budget Tablet, so i found that Iball SLide i6012 is best in that case.
so i googled it for its performance, searched on youtube for videos but there's not single video for it.
so guys if u have it pls uplaod any video or write a review. 
the tab looks killer, have 7 inch screen, Android 4.0 Ice-cream sandwich, 1.2 ghz Corex A8, 8GB internal memory and  1 gb ram thats good. 



so open this page and know that more-*iballslide.com/new/i6012/


----------

